# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  رباعيات كامله لما نشر لي في المنتدى هاني مختار

## LORDKAZA

بما ان هذا المنتدى يحمل قيمة كبيرة في قلبي فلقد قررت ان اجمع تلك الرباعيات عسى ان تحوذ اعجابكم 
[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
العمر ضاع مننـا عـدى وفـي ثوانـي 
واللي راح من عمرنا ملوش رجوع تاني 
معدش منه غير ذكريات مبقاش لها معنى 
ما كتر الجراح مع العذاب والبعد قسانـي 
***************** 
قعدت أفكر في الهوى اللي خـدوه منـي 
بسببـه قلبـي انكـوي بالنـار وجننـي 
ليه كل قلـب نحبـه يـا قلبـي يخدعنـا 
وليه الزمن دايما كده من الحب يحرمنـي 
**************** 
الذكريـات لعمـر فـات دايمـا بتألمنـي 
والدنيا دايما مش ساعات عماله تظلمنـي 
على طول كده الأحـزان دايـرة تجمعنـا 
لما كرهت الحزن ياه وهـو زهـق منـي 
************** 
الكلمة خارجه من لساني كرباج بيلسعنـي 
ومفيش غير ربنـا هـو اللـي ينفعنـي 
عدت سنين من عمري ياما والدنيا خداعه 
ان الآوان اشكي لربي وربي هيسمعنـي[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

:M (12):  [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عجبي عليك يا زمن فيك الأصيـل أتهـان 
والخسيس بقى له تمن ما هي البشر اتمان 
ما أحنا خلاص في زمن القرش هو البيـه 
وضميرنا فيه اندفن وخلاص بقينا غيـلان 
****** 
الاخ لما علي مرضيـش يساعـد اخـوه 
حتى الصداقه نسيها وزعل أمـه وأبـوه 
وكسب كتير من الدنيا وخسر رضا ربـه 
وزي ما جه الدنيا تحـت التـراب دفنـوه 
******** 
كـان فاكـر ان حياتـه قدامـه ممـدوده 
معرفشي اصله انها كلمـه فـي حدوتـه 
ملحقش حتى كمـان يعـد فـي حروفهـا 
ونسـي انـه كمـان انفاسـه مـعـدوده 
***** 
نسي ان الدنيـا طـول عمرهـا خاينـه 
تسرق حياته وعمره ويعدوا وفـي ثانيـه 
ما هي ديـه الحيـاه تلهيـك بمشاغلهـا 
وفجأه تخلص منك مـا اسمهـا الفانيـه
************
زمن الحبايب جبـر وانتشـرت الاحـزان 
والغدر طبع ,انتشر ما هو طبع في الانسان 
هو كـده الانسـان القسـوه مـن طبعـه 
يرمي بذور الحزن ويزرعها في كل مكـان 
***************** 
الدنيا صفحه غريبه خـد عنـدك العنـوان 
فرقه جراح وألـم وعـذاب معـاه حرمـان 
وجرحي برضه اكيد بإيـدي انـا اخترتـه 
وبنيت كمان سجني واخترت الزمن سجـان 
****************** 
زمن الحبايب جبر خلاص كان يامـا كـان 
والحزن زاد عمق الجراح خلى العذاب الوان 
والفراق كتب علينـا طعـم الحيـاه مـره 
اه يا سلام طلع الزمان في رسم العذاب فنان 
******************* 
يا دنيا حني شويه ده انا من الهموم شبعان 
خلاص مليتي دنيتـي ذل وأسـى وهـوان 
نفسي في دنيا جديده وافـرح ولـو مـره 
وقلب يونس وحدتي وأعيش معاه في أمان[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10,black" type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الدنيـا ماشيـه وكـل شــئ مكـتـوب 
واللي بات غالـب بكـره يبـات مغلـوب 
لا عمرهـا دامـت لحـد ولا حـد بيعمـر 
ده حتى عمرك من قبل ما تتولد محسـوب 
***************** 
تايه في زحمة دنيتـك شغـلاك بمشاكلهـا 
تخاصمك تكره دنيتك تصاحلك تحـن لهـا 
لا في مـره دام الهنـا وتـروق وتتعكـر 
ودايمـا تقـول يـا سـلام ربـك يعدلهـا 
****************** 
اما تلاقي فرحتـك بسرعـه تعـدي لهـا 
تبعد شوية عن طريقك تروح وتجري لهـا 
لا مره أنـت حصلتهـا وترجـع بتتحسـر 
وترجع تقـول يـا كريـم بالستـر كملهـا 
****************** 
الخلق ماشية في الشوارع شغلاها احوالهـا 
والريح بتدور بين البشر وتغنـي موالهـا 
يعني بصراحه يا ابن ادم علشان ما تتحير 
ارضي بنصيبك من الحياة وارجع وغني لها
*********
عجبي عليك يا زمـن يامـا عذبـت فـي بشـر 
وياما فرقت في قلوب فيها اللي عاش واللي انتحر 
وإحنا عايشين على الأمل انك في يوم تضحك لنـا 
وتعـود لقلبـي فرحتـه ويعـود لسمانـا القمـر 
********************* 
مـا هـو ده المكتـوب وهـو ده حكـم الـقـدر 
الحزن عشش في البيوت وكمان على الحب انتصر 
وكنـا فاكريـن اننـا رايحييـن نقابـل فرحـنـا 
بس عرفنـا انـه مـات ومعـاه القلـب انكسـر 
********************** 
وخلاص صاحبنا الهموم وقلوبنا صارت من حجـر 
بقت معانا كل يوم لـو حتـى فـي سكـة سفـر 
وكمان خاصمنا نفسنا ولا عـدش غالـي عندنـا 
وعلقنا على صدرنا لوحه تقول زمن الحبايب جبر[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
تايهين ومش عارف احنا رايحين فين
ما المركبه عايمه وفوقيها اهوه راكبين
لا حد فينا سأل ولا اشتكى ساكتين
لحد مانشوفها ناويه تاخدنا لفين
**********************
راكب انا من زمن من سنه ولا سنين
مبقتش تفرق خلاص ما كلنا مسافرين
العمر راح ومضى معرفش امتى وفين
وكانه حلم انقضى مني في غمضة عين
*************************
سبت الرحال وحتى المال ماعرفش سبته لمين
حتى حبيبتي سبتها في جزيزة العاشقين
سبت الحياه كلها ما بقتش من العايشين
ورضيت اصاحب وحدتي احسن من الفانيين
*************************
خلوني اكره دنيتي خلوني عشت حزين
وغدرهم شلني ما هم صحاب خاينين
بقيت اسير الضنا وبقين من المساكين
فقولت اسيب دنيتي احسن ما اعيشها حزين 
*****************[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
عجبي عليك يا زمن ظالمنـي باستمـرار 
فقدت فيك الامل وفكري خـلاص احتـار 
لا عمري شفت الفرحه ولا عمري حسيتها 
اعدي سور الالم اقـع فـي حفـرة نـار 
****************** 
واخرتها ايه يا زمن ايه أخـرة المشـوار 
خلاص انا سبت سكتي وماشي مع التيـار 
كان نفسي اروح للهنا واقعد معـاه ليلـه 
لكن حكـم الزمـن انـي اتـوه وأحتـار 
****************** 
وفضلت تايه وانا مـش لاقـي اي فـرار 
احاول اهرب من هنا حاولت ليـل ونهـار 
لكني تاهت سكتي ومش عـارف الاقيهـا 
تاهت في غربة دنيتي اصل الزمن غـدار 
****************** 
خلصت دموعي كلهـا لمـا ملـت انهـار 
وخلاص بيعت دنيتي وعقلي كمان انهـار 
ومشيت في سكة القلوب عمـال باناديهـا 
لقيت القلوب نفسها حوطوهـا بالاسـوار[/poem]

----------


## LORDKAZA

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="outset,10," type=3 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
دنيـا غريبـه بشكـل تجنـن العاقليـن 
ياخدك معاه الهوى متعرفش واخدك فيـن 
وفجأه تلقى خطوتك غرقانه في دموعـك 
وقلبك خلاص انكسر منك في غمضة عين 
******************* 
تهجر ليالي الهوى وتخاصـم العاشقيـن 
وتشوف لقلبك دوا وتهرب من اللايميـن 
ووتروح تلاقي دنيتك مشتاقه لرجوعـك 
ويحن قلبك للهوى وتسأل اجيبـه منيـن 
****************** 
تجري وراه تنده وتتـوه مـع التايهيـن 
وتدور في ارض الله هايم مع الهايميـن 
بقى يعنى عشان الحب تبيع كده روحـك 
هيفيد بايه الندم والجرج بقـه جرحيـن 
******************* 
الحب اصله حكايه تبدأ مـا بيـن قلبيـن 
كأنه نهر طويل واصل ما بيـن شطيـن 
ممكن يجف النهر وينشف معـاه شوقـك 
وخلاص حكايه وانتهت واتفرقوا الحبيبين [/poem]
وشكراً لكم

----------


## ابن البلد

تسلم أيدك هاني
جميله جدا الحقيقة
 :f:

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى هانى

----------


## LORDKAZA

اخي الكريم ابن البلد واخي الكريم الاسكنداراني اسف جدا لتأخري في الرد لظروف خارجه عن اراداتي وكم انا سعبد لتشريفكم هذا الموضوع

----------


## صبره ابو حسن

عزيزى هانى مختار ان هذه المربعات الجميله التى تنم اننا امام شاعر كبير له احاسيس مرهفه وكذالك يمتلك ادوات الشعر العامى وكذالك الموسيقى العاليه من اجمالى التراكب الشعريه ونتمنى منك المزيد وانا احفظ لشاعر اسوان الكبيرعبد الستار سليم هذا المربع
               عينى رأت سرب غزلان
             فيهم   غزاله      شريده
            و القلب  لما اتنغز لان 
            شاور  وقالى شريده

----------


## LORDKAZA

اخي الكريم صبره ابو حسن شكرا على ردك الكريم واتمنى ان تكون قد اعجبتك

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

الله الله 
ايه الجمال ده يا جامد في كلماتك 
انت ليه مش بتفكر تجمع كتباتك في كتاب 
وتنشره للناس اللي مش عندها نت تستمتع بكتباتك الجميلة 

ـــــــــــــــ
دي مجرد فكرة يارب تعملها 

وتقبل تحياتي

----------


## LORDKAZA

> الله الله 
> ايه الجمال ده يا جامد في كلماتك 
> انت ليه مش بتفكر تجمع كتباتك في كتاب 
> وتنشره للناس اللي مش عندها نت تستمتع بكتباتك الجميلة 
> 
> ـــــــــــــــ
> دي مجرد فكرة يارب تعملها 
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي


شكرا اميرة المنتدى على مجاملتك الرقيقة واتمنى ان يكون ما كتبت قد حاز اعجابك

----------


## LORDKAZA

لا اعرف متردد كثيرا في نشر باقي تلك الرباعيات

----------


## malkro7y

لسه حزين يا هاني العمر فيه كام لحظه نعيشها حزن الدنيا حلوة اخرج من عشقك للحزن وحس جمالها الشاعر لازم يعاصر ويمر بكل المشاعر حزن وفرح حب وكره وفاء وخيانه لكن مش حزن بس 

عجبتني دي قوي
الحب اصله حكايه تبدأ ما بيـن  قلبيـن 
كأنه نهر طويل واصل ما بيـن  شطيـن 
ممكن يجف النهر وينشف معـاه شوقـك 
وخلاص حكايه وانتهت واتفرقوا الحبيبين 

مع خالص تحياتي  

ام حنين

----------


## LORDKAZA

> لسه حزين يا هاني العمر فيه كام لحظه نعيشها حزن الدنيا حلوة اخرج من عشقك للحزن وحس جمالها الشاعر لازم يعاصر ويمر بكل المشاعر حزن وفرح حب وكره وفاء وخيانه لكن مش حزن بس 
> 
> عجبتني دي قوي
> الحب اصله حكايه تبدأ ما بيـن  قلبيـن 
> كأنه نهر طويل واصل ما بيـن  شطيـن 
> ممكن يجف النهر وينشف معـاه شوقـك 
> وخلاص حكايه وانتهت واتفرقوا الحبيبين 
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي  
> ...


كم انا سعيد بردك على هذا الموضوع اختي الكريمه الحزن يسري في العروق 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه

----------

